# The Hobbit - You Rock Sir!



## KieranD (9/12/14)

Guys I think everyone should know it but I am sure they already do - @Sir Vape you are an absolute scholar and a gentleman! 

So after battling my arse off with my site - Hugo offered some assistance. I needed some help making my site look professional and sleek. Hugo sat up this weekend and has totally transformed the site into what it is now. I honestly cannot thank you enough for the help. I am blown away by the generosity you have shown me and Vape Carel. Further to this, the honesty that you have brought to this assistance. You had full access to my store and products, stock, etc and not once did I feel that this information would be treated as anything but confidential. 

So from myself - THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! 

Enjoy your small token of my appreciation when it arrives in the mail

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## BigGuy (9/12/14)

@KieranD @Sir Vape Yeah Hobbit he didnt miss those 30 bottles of derailed. YEAH BABY coma coming.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (9/12/14)

Well done @Sir Vape ... The site is looking amazing @KieranD ... a lot more mobile friendly as well now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape (9/12/14)

@KieranD Vape United bro 

Was only a pleasure 

Shot for my goodies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (9/12/14)

Great stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (9/12/14)

Nice one @Sir Vape and @KieranD your site looks awesome man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (9/12/14)

the site looks awesome!!

Well done @Sir Vape !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (9/12/14)

Wow, I must say the retailers on this forum never cease to amaze me. In a world where it's every man for himself, the forum members really have a refreshing approach. Well done @Sir Vape . And your website is looking very good @KieranD !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BigGuy (9/12/14)

@Rellik its called team work at the end of the day. Together we can do more if people just accept that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

I have to agree with @Rellik if competitors can come together to improve conditions for one another then there is surely hope for the rest of us. @Sir Vape @BigGuy big thumbs up to you guys for awesome sportsmanship and @KieranD The Site Is Look Great. One more reason our local boys kick butt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve (9/12/14)

I so agree with the above statements, one thing i loved about the cape vape meet was that the vendors in attendance were all united and there was a real great vibe between them. you guys are all awesome, keep up the amazing work

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

